# bass tracker bantam 2x



## Eroc33

I saw one of these 2 man bass boats for sale at a local pawn shop and was wondering if any one has had any experience with these and what one may be worth i think its an 88 model going by the serial number thanks


----------



## huntfish

It's a great boat for small ponds and such.  Very stable, in fact, you can jump on a corner and it will not flip.  It should have internal wiring harness where you can put the battery in the back and the trolling motor in the front.


----------



## Branchminnow

huntfish said:
			
		

> It's a great boat for small ponds and such.  Very stable, in fact, you can jump on a corner and it will not flip.  It should have internal wiring harness where you can put the battery in the back and the trolling motor in the front.


If it one of the newer ones I had one and loved it! But mine was not prewired.


----------



## NOYDB

I've fished from a friends and it worked fine. Just have to pay attention when casting as it's close quarters. For lakes and ponds not big enough for chop in the wind.


----------



## Eroc33

thanks for all the info, the boat is in fair shape and they want $215 for it, it sounds kinda high to me what do yall think


----------



## Branchminnow

Eroc33 said:
			
		

> thanks for all the info, the boat is in fair shape and they want $215 for it, it sounds kinda high to me what do yall think


As long as its in good shape, what i mean is no big cracks or dings.. Id buy it for that.


----------



## huntfish

At $215, I'd buy it.


----------



## COYOTE X

I HAVE HAD MINE FOR AT LEAST 10 YEARS. I LOVE IT. MY BUDDY HAS A NEWER ONE (after fishing in mine, he got one) AT $215, IF ITS IN GOOD SHAPE..........BUY IT! COYOTE X


----------



## Randy

How about a BassHunter UBH?


----------



## bradpatt03

we've had one since probably 1990 maybe earlier and we love it...its ideal for fishin small ponds...we just throw it in the bed of the truck and back on down to the water and slide it in...like someone else said though...watch out when your castin


----------



## Eroc33

Thanks for all the imput, but the boat sold before i could get to it. So I bought me a 1257 Polar Kraft today


----------

